# Mac can't access free wi-fi



## gburr06 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a mac notebook from nearly 2 years ago. For the longest time I only used free wireless internet with it (from parks, cafes, etc.) and it worked beautifully. 

I then decided to pay for wireless internet so I could use it at home, and I used that connection 100% of the time up until about 2 weeks ago. I have since moved and wanted to go back to using free wireless in the restaraunt downstairs, but it my computer now won't pick up any wireless signal. I have also tried it in the park and a few other places that have free access, but it never will actually let me use the internet.

I cannot use internet except for wireless, and would like to avoid taking it to the repair shop again. Thank you for any help!


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Maybe the free internet is gone.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you connect to the paid wireless internet? Was there some software or hardware that you had to install and use? And what Mac do you have? What version of OS X is it?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

if not 3pty software is involved, blow away your network preferences...

Delete this folder and reboot /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
Create a network location in network preferences and reboot again, then try joining your wireless network(s)


----------

